# Throwing up at night



## Flint's mom (Sep 1, 2020)

Hi everyone,
Flint is almost 6 months old, usually a happy and energetic dog, but ever since I got him at 9.5 weeks, he had health problems. It started with a parasite/worm problem the vet could not pin down for almost a month (only the second stool and blood samples after 3 weeks showed something) but after it got treated with some special dewormer (the normal dewormer and antibiotics for 7 days didn't solve the problem), he finally stopped having diarrhea and throwing up every few hours. We had a few days/weeks of being a happy and healthy puppy, but for the past few weeks he started throwing up at night about three times a week. It usually happens 6-7 hours after he had his dinner. He is a picky eater but since he has lots of energy and the vet says he is okay we are not too worried about his eating habits. The problem is, that no one can explain the throwing up at night. Usually all his dinner comes up again, so no bile build up. Any ideas what could cause this? I check every time for sticks or lots of grass or something else that could cause it..but nothing there. Just his half digested kibble coming out again. I'm starting to get worried, cause surely it can't be good for a puppy to regularly throw up....
Any ideas or advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Have you had him tested for giardia? It’s a common parasite and it can come back multiple times when walking in areas where a lot of other dogs poop.


----------



## Flint's mom (Sep 1, 2020)

Frida010 said:


> Have you had him tested for giardia? It’s a common parasite and it can come back multiple times when walking in areas where a lot of other dogs poop.


Will definitely ask the vet about it! Thanks for the input. We usually don't have any dog poo where we walk (we live in Botswana outside of a small town so very few people or dogs there. But lots of cows, donkeys and goats...). Our second puppy (weimaraner x ridgeback) is perfectly fine so I was hoping that that's a sign/proof that the parasite is not back... it was really horrible to see Flint sick for weeks. (And just as I'm writing this he threw up again...)


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

My dog had issues eating and throwing up when he was younger like 6-8 months so my Vet had me stop feeding him his kibble and start feeding him Rice and boiled lean hamburger meat for a week to see if that would help and then slowly reintroduce his kibble food. It was a 75% rice and 25% boiled hamburger...its referred to as a bland diet for dogs. Check it out...it may be worth it. It was for my Kody! Good luck and keep us posted

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Giardia will normally cause a dog to have bouts of diarrhea.


----------



## Sfbotkin (May 16, 2020)

Our pup was throwing up every night for about 4 days, no diarrhea. We thought blockage, took a stool sample just in case... Giardia was confirmed. 5 days of antibiotic and all is well


----------



## Flint's mom (Sep 1, 2020)

Hello everyone, just wanted to give you a quick update. Flint is doing much better, we couldn't find the reason for his problem, but since it stopped some weeks ago (he only threw up twice in 2 months which I guess is a rather normal thing at his age and with his love for plants) we stopped doing tests etc. He is a happy eater now 90% of the time and is on a healthy weight as well. Thanks again for your input, this forum is so great when you don't have any other people in your area who have any experience with Vizslas!


----------

